# "The Killing" returns



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I know I wasn't alone at being irked about how they ended "The Killing" last season. But I'm going to watch the two hour opener tonight on AMC because I like the show.

AMC President Charlie Collier in a _Hollywood Reporter_ interview this week noted:


> *THR: Were you surprised by The Killing fan outcry?*
> 
> *Collier:* We didn't intend to mislead. It's interesting. We were and are remaining quite loyal to the arc of the original series [which revealed the killer after 20 episodes]. I'm confident that we'll be able to get people back into the story and have them see [showrunner] Veena Sud's great work.
> *
> ...


Also in the _Hollywood Reporter_ this week was a guest article Sympathy and Advice: 'Lost''s Damon Lindelof Defends 'The Killing' Season Finale.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

The ending for The Killing last year did not brother me. I am just glad that it started again. Just finish watching it and really enjoy it.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

After seeing where they picked up, I decided it was ok that they ended where they did last season. (Like my opinion matters at all....)

On the other hand, my wife and I did have several discussions related to figuring out what happened last season to figure out what was going on. It's a complex story.


----------



## Halo (Jan 13, 2006)

The ending of season 1 bothered me far less than the horrible, nonsensical writing. The first couple of episodes were excellent and I stuck with it in hopes that it would get better. Mistake.

I won't be back for this season and it looks like I'm not alone. 
The first episode of season 2 got a 0.5 rating.
I'd much rather watch Breaking Bad again.


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

Me too. I burned out on it half way through season one.


----------



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

I kinda liked last season, I have not yet watched the first episode of season 2. Maybe later this week.....


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

The first episode was amazing! Yes, I was frustrated with the promise not being met that we would know who the killer is. But the twists and turns and red herrings and relationship issues are excellently done.

Rosie's family, in particular, are extremely moving.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Greatly enjoying this season. The fact that we don't know who the killer is yet does not bother me.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I am slowly getting into it this year, unlike last year when the hook was big. 

Biggest shock was to see that Duck left advertising and is now in law enforcement.....:grin:


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> Biggest shock was to see that Duck left advertising and is now in law enforcement.....:grin:


 :lol:


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Well, the ending was a surprise ... no, that's not the right term... a _shocker_, to us.

Even though I do believe they stretched things out over too many episodes, it was a really good murder mystery story with some really interesting characters.

The Danish original ran 20 episodes. We, of course, saw it stretched into 26. Frankly, I think it could have been well done in 15.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Is it done completely?


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

The guide data only said season finale and in the Dish warnings they talk about not being able to see The Killing any more so I would guess it isn't over but don't know for sure, they at least left an opening for another season. They ended it with another murder but we don't know anything about it and we found out the mayor is going to get nasty. I wasn't surprised at the first person named, the accomplice was a great twist. Had my suspicions on the first one since early in season 1 with a comment they made.

As for another season they also left a few people, who definitely did things wrong, getting away with it. We also as far as I know don't know who put the drawing on her fridge and as I said the mayor thing can go just abut anywhere he is definitely not a good guy.


----------



## John Strk (Oct 16, 2009)

I loved the series as a whole and never complained about the story dragging out. Best crime drama investigation series ever. Emotional stuff last night. :crying_sa


Spoiler



Loved the opening minutes finally showing Rosie in some scenes. Had a hard time seeing that car go in the water and Rosie's home movie. Very touching.



Great finale and hope to see a season three!


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Definitely a good series. Will be interesting to see how they go with next season, if there is one. I hadn't heard yet whether they got signed up for another one or not yet.

- Merg


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

The Danish series, which had 20 episodes in the first story, had a second story with 10 episodes and is in production on a third story.

Mireille Enos is in two movies now in post-production and one in pre-production. It will be interesting as she does not need this show, but it does showcase her acting skills.

In press speculation, whether showrunner Veena Sud will be retained has been questioned. Of course, the biggest issue was around not completing the first story arc in one season - people were angry when the final episode of season 1 didn't finish telling the story.

The irony is that in Denmark, the channel carrying the show ran the first 10 episodes in the spring, planning to do the same the next year, but had to order the filming of the next 10 episodes to begin immediately and ran them in the fall as the public was upset. AMC actually seemed surprised when the same reaction happened here.

I hope AMC orders the second story arc soon.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Of course most people were upset because somewhere before the first season ended, they promised we would know who the killer was. They then reneged on that.


----------



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

I really liked this show......


----------



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

Hope they come up with a different story than that of Forbrydelsen 2. It was not as captivating as the first series which The killing was based on. Series 2 was a politically motivated mass killing that pitted the Danish ministry of Justice against the ministry of defense and their involvement in the Iraq war. 

Also did anyone notice that Sofie Grabol who played Sarah Lund in Forbrydelsen made a cameo appeance in The Killing as the prosecutor whom Lund turned to when she needed help. 

All in all I like the Danish version which I saw on the BBC Iplayer much better than the US version......


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

AMC announced today The Killing is not being renewed. Did they conclude the story with the second season? I've got both recorded but haven't watched yet. If season 2 ended without a resolution to the story I probably won't ever bother.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

klang said:


> AMC announced today The Killing is not being renewed. Did they conclude the story with the second season? I've got both recorded but haven't watched yet. If season 2 ended without a resolution to the story I probably won't ever bother.


It ends with everything pretty wrapped up... it's definitely worth it.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Yes, it concluded the story arc making the two seasons a complete story that wrapped things up pretty well.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

It's too bad they didn't decide to remake the 10-episode "Series 2" that aired in Denmark. It takes place 2 years after the Rosie Larsen case. I was looking forward to AMC turning that into a single-season remake for American viewers. They are also currently filming a "Series 3" in Denmark, scheduled to air this fall.

Here's what Wikipedia has to say about Series 2:



> Ten days after a female lawyer, Anne Dragsholm, has been found murdered, the head of the homicide department in Copenhagen, Lennart Brix, realises that his group is faced with a case much more complicated than it seemed at first. So, desperate for a breakthrough, he sends DI Ulrik Strange to approach former DI Sarah Lund and ask her to have a look at the case. Lund, who was demoted after the Nanna Birk Larsen case in the first series and currently works as a passport controller in Gedser in southern Denmark, is not interested at first, but quickly changes her mind, suspecting that the murder is not as straightforward as it seems, despite the forced confession of Dragsholm's husband.
> 
> [*more*]


Looks the BBC aired both original Danish series, presumably with subtitiles.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p00g6xvh


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Bummer.


----------



## John Strk (Oct 16, 2009)

Very disappointed!!! 

I thought both seasons were excellent and was looking forward to a new story/season. It's a shame most of the country would rather watch the garbage excuse for programming that gets highest ratings. Fail


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

sigma1914 said:


> It ends with everything pretty wrapped up... it's definitely worth it.





phrelin said:


> Yes, it concluded the story arc making the two seasons a complete story that wrapped things up pretty well.


Thanks!

I'll move season 2 to the archive with season 1 and watch it eventually. I need to retire again, I'm getting too far behind on all my TV viewing.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Well, that stinks. I was really looking forward to another season.

- Merg


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jul 9, 2007)

I am not surprised. They really alienated a lot of their season one audience with inappropriate and misleading promotion. many of us, I included, believed that we would know who Rosie's killer was by the end of the first season. You will never win ratings points by insulting and disrespecting your viewers. The ratings reflect this.

If they had not misled the viewers, it would not have been a problem. It was a very good concept, and deserved to be seen. The whole incident was very unfortunate.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

If this had been one of the major network, they would have stretch it out to five years and cancel after two weeks.


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

Too bad, but then again I don't get AMC any more so it is kind of good news.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Church AV Guy said:


> I am not surprised. They really alienated a lot of their season one audience with inappropriate and misleading promotion. many of us, I included, believed that we would know who Rosie's killer was by the end of the first season. You will never win ratings points by insulting and disrespecting your viewers. The ratings reflect this.
> 
> If they had not misled the viewers, it would not have been a problem. It was a very good concept, and deserved to be seen. The whole incident was very unfortunate.


I had trouble getting back into The Killing, and always wondered if it was because in the back of my mind was the thought we'd be left hanging so to speak.

I am glad I finished it, though, and sorry to see there's no more.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jul 9, 2007)

My program guide says that after all this tme, the pilot episode is being reshown on AMC on Sunday the 6th, at 5:00AM Pacific time. Does that imply that they will be showing the whole series again?


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Church AV Guy said:


> My program guide says that after all this tme, the pilot episode is being reshown on AMC on Sunday the 6th, at 5:00AM Pacific time. Does that imply that they will be showing the whole series again?


Looks like it: http://www.amctv.com/schedule#search/the-killing


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Steve said:


> Looks like it: http://www.amctv.com/schedule#series/The Killing


Fixed your link
http://www.amctv.com/schedule#search/the-killing


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jul 9, 2007)

At the risk of being too silly, I wonder if there will be a break between the two halves of season one?


----------



## AlexCF (Oct 14, 2006)

The Killing will kill again, it's not cancelled anymore.

http://screenrant.com/amc-killing-un-canceled-season-3-may/

http://articles.latimes.com/2012/dec/02/entertainment/la-et-st-the-killing-returns-amc-20121202


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

AlexCF said:


> The Killing will kill again, it's not cancelled anymore.
> 
> http://screenrant.com/amc-killing-un-canceled-season-3-may/
> 
> http://articles.latimes.com/2012/dec/02/entertainment/la-et-st-the-killing-returns-amc-20121202


Good news. I guess Season 3 here will be based on the original Danish 10-episode "Series 2", about a crime that takes place two years later than Rosie's murder investigation.

According to Wikipedia, there's also a 10-episode "Series 3" (the series finale) to look forward to. Hopefully we'll see that one as well.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Great news.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Awesome news, I love this series


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

The original Danish series with subtitles was a huge hit in the UK. Would love to see BBCA air it here in the US. The pace of _The Killing_ probably makes it easy to watch and read the captions.

We watched the original Swedish _Girl With The Dragon Tatoo_ trilogy with subs, and really enjoyed it.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Steve said:


> The original Danish series with subtitles was a huge hit in the UK. Would love to see BBCA air it here in the US. The pace of _The Killing_ probably makes it easy to watch and read the captions.
> 
> We watched the original Swedish _Girl With The Dragon Tatoo_ trilogy with subs, and really enjoyed it.


I hate reading movies.
It just takes it away from the relaxation.
If I want a book I will read one.

wait; I defend this. Actors deserve credit it any role, if it is not read aloud, in English, then I am not focusing on the face.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

armophob said:


> I hate reading movies.
> It just takes it away from the relaxation.
> If I want a book I will read one.
> 
> wait; I defend this. Actors deserve credit it any role, if it is not read aloud, in English, then I am not focusing on the face.


I agree it's not the ideal way to watch a show or movie, but we still enjoyed the captioned _Dragon Tatoo_ trilogy. Just us tho, everyone's different.

As for _The Killing_, the captioned, Danish "Series 3" does pretty well in the UK (see below). That's not to say if the American version was available, it wouldn't do better there.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/2012/nov/19/the-killing-bbc4-tv-ratings


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

Bumping this old topic.

Season three starts June 2nd. On my 722 the existing timer did not pick up the new season. Not sure why. I created a new timer and it seems to work.

Still haven't watched any of this yet. One of these days....


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

This New York Times article says the story will wrap up in a single season this time around.

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/06/02/arts/television/the-killing-canceled-returns-to-amc.html?emc=tnt&tntemail0=y&_r=0&pagewanted=all


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Steve said:


> This New York Times article says the story will wrap up in a single season, this time around.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2013/06/02/arts/television/the-killing-canceled-returns-to-amc.html?emc=tnt&tntemail0=y&_r=0&pagewanted=all


I sometimes prefer long burn time story lines but this show is on it's last legs and was lucky to be renewed from what I've read. I love this show, I don't now why it has so little fanfare...


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Looking forward to it. Got my DVR set to go.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

The Mrs. and I just re-watched the last Rosie Larsen episode, which aired this morning. Wow! I forgot how emotionally draining it was. A great finale, IMHO.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Season 3 opener, just WOW, great new story.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

oldschoolecw said:


> Season 3 opener, just WOW, great new story.


I agree.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Loved it. Holder's a great character, isn't he?


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

Quite an ending. Should be interesting to see how the writers continue he story if the show gets renewed.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Can't say I found it satisfying. In some ways, maybe. But it left me not even believing it was really over until I looked at the progress bar and saw it was 1:58.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Wow! It was a plot twist beyond anything I could have imagined! And there I was admiring how the writers let us see how all the secondary characters were dealing with the outcome of the season story arc, something that rarely happens on TV. Only it wasn't the outcome of the story arc yet.

And while the ending does take care of the primary story arc's villain, it ends up being a cliff-hanger, of sorts, anyway.

Because this was different from the Danish version series 2, I have no idea what they could do if the show is picked up for another season.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

By the way, Mireille Enos, Joel Kinnaman, and Elias Koteas all gave amazing performances in this last episode IMHO.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

I hated the ending, but only because I like to see things all tide up. On the other hand it gives me hope for a third season.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Supramom2000 said:


> Can't say I found it satisfying. In some ways, maybe. But it left me not even believing it was really over until I looked at the progress bar and saw it was 1:58.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using DBSTalk mobile app


Ditto. I feel like I was "fooled twice", though not nearly as bad this second time as the end of season one.

That said, I agree with Phrelin. Great acting all around.


----------



## toobs (Oct 10, 2012)

I really don't think that this season was as good as the first two with Rosie Larsen. There were two stories going on. One with the street kids and the other one with the death penalty and both of them were pretty awful in my opinion. The show should had stopped after season 2. Now, it's a hipster cop show. I had to deleted it off my dvr, but it was a waste of time. I just didn't liked this season at all.


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

Cancelled again. Too bad, they had set up an interesting situation for a potential season 4. Maybe Netflix or DirecTV will be interested.

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news/2013/09/10/amc-cancels-the-killing-once-again-834524/10536/


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

gpg said:


> Cancelled again. Too bad, they had set up an interesting situation for a potential season 4. Maybe Netflix or DirecTV will be interested.
> 
> http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news/2013/09/10/amc-cancels-the-killing-once-again-834524/10536/


Too bad. I enjoyed the way the Holder character developed. Will miss him. Hopefully we'll see more of Joel Kinnaman in the future.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Dang it!


- Merg

Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## toobs (Oct 10, 2012)

YES, maybe AMC will have something good on for that time slot <smile>.


----------

